# Heikles Thema: SPS gewollt abstürzen lassen



## Krumnix (3 September 2009)

Hallo.

Mein Kunde will eine Sonderfunktion haben. Diese soll nicht so schnell
von seinem Kunden erkannt werden.

Zur Anwendung kommt immer eine Siemens CPU der 300er Reihe.

Das Problem ist hierbei, das die Anlage in ihrem Werk fertiggestellt werden,
und dann zum Endkunden ausgeliefert. 

Dabei fährt meist nur ein Schlosser mit. 
Dieser muss also mit sehr einfachen Mitteln die Anlage komplett ausser Gefecht 
setzen können, falls der Endkunde nicht bezahlt.

Hierbei dachte ich mir, nehme ich irgendeinen freien Eingang. Wenn auf 
dem eine Drahtbrücke gesteckt ist, ist alles ok. Wenn diese nicht da ist
startet ein Timer. Der Timer muss sein, weil schon vorkam, das der
Endkunde den Schlosser bei der Polizei als Sabotör anklagte und dieser
erstmal im Iran 6 Wochen im Knast war. 

Also soll die Anlage noch 2-3 Tage weiterlaufen, bis sie nix mehr macht.

Meist wird die Anlage in Länder geliefert, wo die Erfahrungen mit Siemens
sehr niedrig sind. Jedoch gib es in jedem Land eine Siemensniederlassung,
die ggf leichte Manipulationen erkennt.

Deswegen ist meine Frage, wie ich, nachdem der Timer ausgelöst hat, die
SPS so abschiesse, das sie erst wieder durch einen Eingriff unserer Seits
zum Laufen zu bringen ist?!?


----------



## Beren (3 September 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## joergel (3 September 2009)

Hallo das Thema wurde hier schon oft besprochen!

Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus kann das richtig teuer werden wenn der Kunden herausbekommt, dass die Anlage wissentlich zum
Stop gebracht wurde!

Finger weg.

Grüße,


----------



## Krumnix (3 September 2009)

Ne, den kann man ja irgendwie finden. 

Auch wenn man das Programm nicht hat. Ist ja ein SFC. 
Programm aus der SPS laden und danach erstmal suchen.
Genauso, wie in einen nicht vorhandenen DB schreiben.
Steht ja im Fehlerpuffer der SPS drin. Also einfach den DB erstellen und
blind in die SPS laden. 

Das sind so Sachen, die ich jeden "Programmierer" im Ausland zumute, das
er das noch hinbekommt.

Außerdem ist, nachdem der Spannung weg ist, und wieder eingeschaltet,
der Timer wieder neu gestartet. 
Wenn der Kunde das schnallt, dann hat er halt alle 48 Stunden 5min
Stillstand, spart aber dann dafür 300k Euro.
Kein schlechter Deal 

Das Programm bekommt der Kunde im übrigen, wie immer, erst mit der
End-Doku, also wenn fast alles schon bezahlt ist. 

Es muss also etwas sein, das die SPS so dermassen abschießt, das sie
absolut nicht ohne das original-Programm wieder zum laufen zu
bekommen ist


----------



## Blockmove (3 September 2009)

Durch einen indirekt adressierten Eingang einen indirekt adressierten Timer etwas in einen nicht vorhanden indirekten adressierten DB schreiben lassen, kann direkt fatale Folgen haben 

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## erzteufele (3 September 2009)

wie wärs mit einem stack überlauf mit einer scl quelle ? 
ich hab mich mit dem thema jetzt noch nicht so befasst meine maschinen bleiben alle im werk, aber interressant ist es schon, und wenn da vorher eh keiner reinschaut könnteste sogar noch bausteine mit dem know how schutz (mehr name wie schutz) versehen, damit man nicht zu einfach direkt an den code kommt.

 bin mal gespannt was hier noch für beiträge kommen


----------



## Beren (3 September 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 September 2009)

Ich weiß ja nicht, ist die Sache mit dem Geld nicht mehr
eine Aufgabe der Kaufleute und nicht der Technik.
Es gibt bestimmt Möglichkeiten die Zahlung aus dem 
Ausland zu sichern, vielleicht sollten sich die Kaufleute
mal infomieren was es da für Möglichkeiten gibt.
Einen Mitarbeiter auf eine Montage zu schicken wo unter
Umständen Knast droht ist das aller letzte.


----------



## Krumnix (3 September 2009)

Naja, 
1. werden die Anlagen nur ins nicht europäische Ausland geschickt oder verkauft.
2. ist nun die 3 Anlage von so einem Kunden nicht bezahlt worden.
3. Wenn die Anlage solange weiter produziert, bis der Mitarbeiter das Land verlassen hat, passiert ihm ja nix.
4. Wenn alles versagt, muss der Programmierer es richten


----------



## Grubba (3 September 2009)

Die meisten Leute hier suchen ja nach Möglichkeiten, ein Programm zum Laufen zu bringen, aber warum nicht mal andersrum....

Eventuell endgültig wäre die Verwendung von SFC84 -> "WRIT_DBL"

Die SFC schreibt auf direkt auf die Flash-Karte. Und so eine Karte verträgt natürlich nicht beliebig viele Schreibzyklen....



> Siemens meint dazu:
> 
> Die SFC 84 eignet sich nicht dazu, Variablen häufig (bzw. zyklisch) im Ladespeicher zu schreiben, da auf eine Micro Memory Card technologiebedingt nur eine bestimmte Anzahl von Schreibzugriffen möglich ist. Siehe Referenz-Handbuch "SIMATIC Automatisierungssystem S7-300 CPU-Daten: CPU 31xC und CPU 31x".


 
Ich probiers aber nicht aus, falls einer fragt.....


----------



## erzteufele (3 September 2009)

könnte man damit nicht irgendwie auch die komplette karte beschreiben ? also löschen ? dann wäre ja garkein programm mehr drauf ;-)

weiß ja nicht wie eure firma arbeitet aber generell wird doch erst mit dem bau der maschine angefangen wenn schon die hälfte des geldes da ist ... und wenn ihr solche probleme habt würde ich mir überlegen ob ihr euch nicht die maschine im vorraus bezahlen lassen solltet.. 

ich möchte ehrlich gesagt nicht 6 woche urlaub im iranischem knast mit 10 leuten in einem 3 bett zimmer verbringen, mit dusche bei regem im vorhof und zimmer eck toilette ... zudem hoffen zu müssen das man mitem arsch zur wand schlafen kann damit man nicht unfreiwillig naja egal ...


----------



## ToBo (3 September 2009)

Hallo,

habe auch mal sowas machen müssen 

Einfach einen Baustein aufrufen, den es nicht gibt und just in
diesen Moment steigt die SPS aus... Zumindest war das bei
meiner CPU 315/2DP der Fall.


```
U Stop_Bedingung
CC FC180
```
 
Das mit dem Timer ist auch keine schlechte Idee. Ich hatte das
damals mit dem Stückzähler gekoppelt und bei einer erreichten
Sollmenge stürzte die Anlage ab und lies sich natürlich nie
wieder starten. Die CPU ist natürlich auch Passwort gesichert.

Über Teleservice haben wir die Anlage dann nach Klärung
wieder frei gegeben....

Gruß.

ToBo


----------



## sps-concept (3 September 2009)

*Stop*

Hallo,

das hier würde evtl gut in eine Prüfung für SPS-Fachkräfte für Fehlersuche passen:

Stückzähler als Integer -> Wandlung BTI -> irgendwann gibts nen BCD-Wandlungsfehler.

Über die Beweggründe gebe ich keine Wertung ab.

André


----------



## OHGN (3 September 2009)

Viele der hier gemachten Vorschläge setzen allerdings vorraus, dass die entsprechenden Fehler OB's nicht geladen sind...

Am besten würde mir noch dieser Vorschlag gefallen:


Blockmove schrieb:


> Durch einen indirekt adressierten Eingang einen indirekt adressierten Timer etwas in einen nicht vorhanden indirekten adressierten DB schreiben lassen, kann direkt fatale Folgen haben
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter


Wobei ich hierbei eher indirekt in das E/A-Prozessabild, Merkerbereich bzw. *vorhandene* DB's schreiben würde.
Die SPS zeigt keinen Fehler an, die Maschine tut aber nicht mehr das was sie soll...


----------



## Bender25 (3 September 2009)

finde die zerstörung der Speicherkarte am besten... Wenn man bedenkt das diese begrenzte Schreibzyklen nur mit macht und man eine vernüftige Zykluszeit in der SPS hat denke ich ist es nur eine frage der Zeit bis diese defekt ist.

Sobald dann von SFC  RET_VAL  eine Störung gemeldet wird das die MMC defekt ist die CPU auf stop gehen lassen. Dann sollte sie ja eigentlich nicht mehr neu starten oder?



> *Beschreibung:*
> Die Lebensdauer einer MMC hängt wesentlich von der Anzahl der Lösch- und Programmiervorgänge ab.
> Die Speicherbausteine der MMC erlauben mindestens 100 000 Schreib-/Löschvorgänge. Hiermit sind Bedienungen mit STEP 7 sowie Datenbaustein-Sicherungen bei Netz AUS sowie mit SFC 84 gemeint. Insbesondere SFC 84 sollte daher nur in entsprechenden Zeitintervallen aufgerufen werden (z.B. stündlich, täglich...).
> Wenn während des Speicherns die MMC defekt wird, gibt es von der entsprechenden Applikation (z. B. Baustein laden, SFC) jeweils eine negative Quittung bzw. RET_VAL. Damit wird angezeigt, dass der Dienst nicht ausgeführt wurde.
> ...


----------



## Blockmove (3 September 2009)

Grubba schrieb:


> Eventuell endgültig wäre die Verwendung von SFC84 -> "WRIT_DBL"
> 
> Die SFC schreibt auf direkt auf die Flash-Karte. Und so eine Karte verträgt natürlich nicht beliebig viele Schreibzyklen....



Prinzipiel keine schlechte Idee, aber:
Die Controller auf den MMC sind heute auch nicht mehr blöd.
Die Schreibzugriffe auf die internen Speicherblöcke werden gleichmässig verteilt. Defekte Speicherstellen werden markiert und die Daten auf einem anderen Bereich abgelegt. Die meisten Siemens MMC haben intern 32MB oder mehr. Von daher bleibt genügend Reserve 

Also wer testet mal, wie lange eine MMC hält?

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## simon.s (3 September 2009)

Na dann mal an alle Elektronikhersteller:
nach 5tem Einschalten Datum merken, nach 2 Jahren zb mutwillig 
Überspannung auf die Elektronik setzen.

So Leute, jetzt könnt ihr nach Ablauf eure ganzen LCDs, Plasmas,
Stereoanlagen, DVD-player........    neukaufen!

Also lasst die Sch.....e, das sollten eure Geschäftsleitungen mal ihr Gehirn einschalten.....


----------



## OHGN (3 September 2009)

simon.s schrieb:


> Na dann mal an alle Elektronikhersteller:
> nach 5tem Einschalten Datum merken, nach 2 Jahren zb *mutwillig*
> Überspannung auf die Elektronik setzen.
> 
> ...


Was hat das jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun? 
Hier ging es um *mutwillig *nicht bezahlte Leistungen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe....:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## borromeus (3 September 2009)

Beim nächsten Mal zwischen Schrankrückwand und Montageplatte C4 einbauen. Da passen sicher 40kg hinein.
Nach Ablauf des Timers mittels Ausgang Zünder betätigen.
Spuren beseitigt...... 

Sry, aus meiner Sicht so blöde Fragen bedürfen blöder Antworten.
Es ist nicht Dein Problem wenn Deine Firma an fragwürdige Firmen was verkauft.... wie schon geschrieben ist andere Abteilung.

lG
Karl


----------



## OHGN (3 September 2009)

borromeus schrieb:


> .....
> Sry, aus meiner Sicht so blöde Fragen bedürfen blöder Antworten.
> Es ist nicht Dein Problem wenn Deine Firma an fragwürdige Firmen was verkauft.... wie schon geschrieben ist andere Abteilung.
> 
> ...


Lieber Karl,
das klingt mir sehr nach Großbetrieb wo Du zu arbeiten scheinst....
Will sagen: Dich interessiert es offenbar nicht, ob eine Anlage bezahlt wird oder nicht, Dein Gehalt bekommst Du ja so oder so....
Sollen sich doch die Anderen in der Firma darum kümmern wo das Geld herkommt und vor allem dafür sorgen, dass solche besch...nen Aufträge von  _*fragwürdigen Firmen*_ gar nicht erst angenommen werden.

Aber manchmal sind Firmen eben auf solch (fragwürdige) Auftraggeber angewiesen um ihr Überleben zu sichern und weiterhin den Lohn / das Gehalt an die Angestellten auszahlen zu können.

Ich als Techniker denke da mehr im Interesse meiner Firma, weis ich doch, welch starkes Instrument in Bezug auf die Zahlungsmoral fragwürdiger Kunden in meinen Händen liegt. 
Warum sollte ich das '_anderen Abteilungen'_ überlassen?

LG
Gerhard


----------



## borromeus (3 September 2009)

Lieber Gerhard!

Ich bin Geschäftsführer und Eigentümer einer 10-Frau/Mann GmbH, die EMSR Anlagen errichtet (also plant und programmiert)!
Du hast also genau ins Schwarze getroffen!

Fragwürdige Kunden bekommen nur gegen Bankgarantie eine AB, so ist das!

Genau ich weiss den Unterschied zwischen Umsatz und Gewinn, und wenn mir ein 100tsd Projekt nicht bezahlt wird habe ich lange umsonst/gratis gearbeitet. Genau deshalb ist entsprechende Sorgfalt bei der Auswahl der Kunden zu wahren.
Hier scheint es eben eher danach auszuschauen (oder ähnliche Fälle), dass der Vertrieb Aufträge an "Land" zieht, Hauptsache die Vertriebszahlen stimmen. Und dann muss der arme Programmierer in Ebene 7 vorsätzlich eine Abschaltung der Anlage einbauen, die wie wir wissen, immer gegen den Auftragnehmer ausgefallen ist. Im übrigen hatten auch wir im Iran mal ein Projekt.... das war kein Spass... NIE MEHR WIEDER!

So long...
jedem seine Meinung.
Meine Einstellung ist, und die habe ich umgesetzt, ich arbeite nur mit den Firmen die mit uns gemeinsam Dinge lösen wollen, nach vorne kommen wollen, mithelfen wenn auch wir Unsinn gemacht haben.... wir lassen unsere Kunden auch nie im Stich... und das ist irgendwie geglückt....
aber vielleicht wars ja auch nur Glück!

lG
Karl


----------



## Question_mark (3 September 2009)

*Sabotage an Kundenanlagen*

Hallo,



			
				OHGN schrieb:
			
		

> Ich als Techniker denke da mehr im Interesse meiner Firma, weis ich doch, welch starkes Instrument in Bezug auf die Zahlungsmoral fragwürdiger Kunden in meinen Händen liegt.



Du bist als Techniker dafür verantwortlich, dass Dein Projekt beim Kunden ausgeführt und im Sinne des Kunden und Deiner Firma für beide Seiten *technisch* funktionell bis zur Abnahme durchgeführt wird.  Basta ...

Wenn Du innnerhalb Deiner technischen Tätigkeit vorsorglich Sabotageakte planst, finde ich das etwas sehr daneben.

Wenn Dein Cheffe Dir erzählt, dass zb. im Iran drei Anlagen vom Kunden nicht bezahlt wurden, dann mag das evtl. stimmen. Das ist auch ein tolles Jammerinstrument, um Dir die nächste Gehaltserhöhung abzusagen ...

Cheffe ist nicht doof und hat die Kosten für den Ausfall durch eine Risikoabsicherung via Hermes im Angebot einkalkuliert :

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kreditversicherung 

Oder alternativ den Preis so hoch gepokert (das Ausfallrisiko ist ja schließlich bekannt), das selbst bei Ausfall einer Restzahlung zur Endabnahme durch geleistetete Vorauszahlungen des Kunden immerhin noch eine schwarze Zahl herauskommt. 

Also bleib bei Deinem technischem Umfeld und mach Dir um sowas keinen Kopf ...

Es gibt nur zwei Möglichkeiten :

1) Cheffe ist clever und hat sich gegen Zahlungsausfälle entsprechend abgesichert, eine recht gute Basis ist natürlich, wenn er die Wahrheit verschweigt und Euch bei Lohnverhandlungen etwas vom Bären erzählt

2) Cheffe ist wirklich so naiv, eher unwahrscheinlich



			
				OHGN schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollte ich das 'anderen Abteilungen' überlassen?



Siehe oben, das ist nicht Dein Bier .. sage ich jetzt mal als Cheffe für meinen Laden   

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Panzerknacker (3 September 2009)

Also zum Thema Steuerungen bei nicht zahlenden Kunden lahmlegen möchte ich hier nicht äußern.
Womit wir bisher aber sehr gute Erfahrung bei Auslandsgeschäften gemacht haben ist die Eröffnung eines Akkreditivs (Letter of Credit).
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akkreditiv
Dabei zahlt der Kunde den gesamten Betrag bei einer Bank ein und dieser Betrag wird dann in nach den entsprechenden Zahlungsbedingungen ausgezahlt.
z.B.
30% bei Auftragsvergabe
30% bei Anzeige nach Vorabnahme
30% bei Verladung / Verschiffung - z.B. Dokumente vom Hafenmeister
10% nach erfolgter Endabnahme


----------



## Question_mark (3 September 2009)

*Das Umfeld muss stimmen, sonst gibt es nur Stress ...*

Hallo,



			
				Panzerknacker schrieb:
			
		

> Also zum Thema Steuerungen bei nicht zahlenden Kunden lahmlegen möchte ich hier nicht äußern.



Das kann ich durchaus verstehen, denn wenn nur der Gedanke an solche Sabotage-Aktionen aufkommt, ist schon im Vorfeld bei der Auftragsverhandlung irgendetwas schiefgelaufen. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 September 2009)

Zu einen Auftrag, gehört meiner Ansicht
nach ein Vertrag.


> Ein Vertrag koordiniert und regelt das soziale Verhalten durch eine gegenseitige Selbstverpflichtung. Er wird freiwillig zwischen zwei (oder auch mehr) Parteien geschlossen.
> 
> Im Vertrag verspricht jede Partei der anderen, etwas Bestimmtes zu tun oder zu unterlassen (und damit eine von der anderen Partei gewünschte Leistung zu erbringen). Dadurch wird die Zukunft für die Parteien berechenbarer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Panzerknacker (3 September 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Das kann ich durchaus verstehen, denn wenn nur der Gedanke an solche Sabotage-Aktionen aufkommt, ist schon im Vorfeld bei der Auftragsverhandlung irgendetwas schiefgelaufen.


*ACK*
Ich habe zwar Kunden auch schon wegen verweigerten Zahlungen die Anlage stillgelegt, jedoch habe ich sie zuvor darüber informiert und wir haben uns mit einem Rechtsanwalt zuvor darüber besprochen.
Mit allem anderen hat man nichts als noch mehr Ärger.
Hab auch schon in manchen Anlagen solche noch schlafenden Trojaner gefunden. Man glaubt gar nicht wie sehr sich ein Kunde freut wenn man ihn darüber informiert.  *ROFL*


----------



## Panzerknacker (3 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Zu einen Auftrag, gehört meiner Ansicht
> nach ein Vertrag.



Das mag in der Theorie stimmen. Doch leider gibt es immer wieder schwarze Schafe und gerade im Sondermaschinenbereich gibt es auch immer wieder einfach irgendwelche Dinge, Werte, Maße oder Gegebenheiten beim Kunden die man einfach nicht zu 100% alle bei Vertragsabschluß bedenken kann.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 September 2009)

Panzerknacker schrieb:


> Das mag in der Theorie stimmen. Doch leider gibt es immer wieder schwarze Schafe und gerade im Sondermaschinenbereich gibt es auch immer wieder einfach irgendwelche Dinge, Werte, Maße oder Gegebenheiten beim Kunden die man einfach nicht zu 100% alle bei Vertragsabschluß bedenken kann.



Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht, aber ich kenne es
so wie du es in deinen beitrag mit dem Akkredetiv 
beschrieben hast, kein Geld, keine Maschine.
So verkaufen wir auf jedem Fall unsere Maschinen seit
über 75 Jahren um die ganze Welt!


----------



## Panzerknacker (4 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht, aber ich kenne es
> so wie du es in deinen beitrag mit dem Akkredetiv
> beschrieben hast, kein Geld, keine Maschine.
> So verkaufen wir auf jedem Fall unsere Maschinen seit
> über 75 Jahren um die ganze Welt!



Das ist doch mal vernünftig 
Was macht ihr denn für Maschinen und wo kommst du her?


----------



## com (4 September 2009)

Hallo,

eine böse Idee und auch böse Handlung.
Wenn schon, dann die SPS nicht komplett abschießen, sondern, wie ein Kollege schon sagte mit dem Pointer auf etwas, was nicht gibt zeigen lassen, sei es ein DB oder eine Speicherstelle. Mit einigen Tricks, wie z.b. den Eingang E0.0 zehn mal schalten und danach E0.1 11 mal schalten, die SPS wieder tüchtig machen. Eingänge wie Passwort benutzen. (oder den Run-Schalter). Wenn es ein Panel/irgnd.eine Anzeige gibt, dann macht es alles viel einfacher.



So würde ich es machen. 
(nochmal böse, muss net sein!)


Gruß
com


----------



## Bender25 (4 September 2009)

com schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine böse Idee und auch böse Handlung.
> Wenn schon, dann die SPS nicht komplett abschießen, sondern, wie ein Kollege schon sagte mit dem Pointer auf etwas, was nicht gibt zeigen lassen, sei es ein DB oder eine Speicherstelle.
> ...


 

Wäre aber wieder das Problem mit den Fehler OB´s


----------



## Blockmove (4 September 2009)

Bender25 schrieb:


> Wäre aber wieder das Problem mit den Fehler OB´s


 
Die Idee in etwas zu schreiben, dass es gibt (z.B. Ausgänge) ist sinnvoller.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## erzteufele (4 September 2009)

dann könnte man ja auch gleich irendwelche crashs einbauen ... das nichtnur die maschine nicht mehr weiterläuft sondern gleich teile ausgetauscht werden müssten ... *ROFL*


----------



## Taddy (4 September 2009)

Hallo
   Fehler OB's machen schon viel aber....gegen endlose Schleife gibt es keinen OB


----------



## Flinn (4 September 2009)

Taddy schrieb:


> Hallo
> Fehler OB's machen schon viel aber....gegen endlose Schleife gibt es keinen OB



Dann guckt man in den Diagnosepuffer, und alles ist klar.
Mein Chef hat auch mal sowas von meinem Kollegen verlangt,
da haben wir ihm gesagt: Das mach mal schön selber oder am besten gar nicht.

Gruß
Flinn

PS: Unser Chef hatte allerdings eine wirksamere Idee als die oben genannten... Will aber keinen animieren.


----------



## crash (4 September 2009)

Man könnte indirekt adressiert Eingänge, Ausgänge, Merker oder DB´s manipulieren
dann steht die Maschine und es gibt keine Einträge im Diagnosepuffer.
- Muss man aber nicht!


----------



## erzteufele (4 September 2009)

was würde eigentlich passieren wenn ich im letzen aufgerufenen baustein einfach ... ad0 schieben oder rotieren lassen würde ;-) ?


----------



## maxi (4 September 2009)

Glaub mit so Mist kann man nix machen was nicht ein Programmierer in 30 Minuten finden würde.


So nun mein Vorschlag:

2 Wichtige DB`S öffnen und die Variablen mit wilkührlichen Zahlen überschrieben.
Noch besser, einen falschen UDT in die Arrays des DB


----------



## Question_mark (5 September 2009)

*Geht es noch ???*

Hallo,



			
				erzteufele schrieb:
			
		

> was würde eigentlich passieren wenn ich im letzen aufgerufenen baustein einfach ..ad0 schieben oder rotieren lassen würde  ?



Im besten Falle werden da ein paar Leuchtmelder ganz unwillkürlich und unmotiviert blinken ...

Im eher etwas ungünstigeren Fall hast Du den Maschinenbediener getötet ...

Wer solche Gedanken in sich trägt, hat wohl nicht alle Latten am Zaun.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## maxi (5 September 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

JA!

Und als Programmierer ist man immer der letzte an der Anlage und darf somit die ganze Sauerei dann wieder weg putzen!

Mehr als 4 Chinesenkörper kann man eh nicht im Schaltschrank verstecken.


----------



## Ralle (5 September 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Noch besser, einen falschen UDT in die Arrays des DB



Das ist Unsinn, die UDT liegen nicht im AG, was soll dabei rauskommen?


----------



## borromeus (5 September 2009)

Wenn man sich über dieses (unleidige) Thema den Kopf zerbrechen will, dann kann es imho nur so funktionieren, dass das dann wie ein Programmierfehler ausschaut. 
Klar kann man trickreich eine Schleife machen, die dann "leider" in einen nicht vorhandenen Datenbereich schreibt, weil der Schleifenzähler im MW56 steht und im Programm irgendwo der M57.7 beschrieben wurde.....
.... aber das muss aufgrund eines Einganges... das war ja der Wunsch (der "Bügel" des Monteures) passieren.
Und das wird, wenns drauf ankommt ein Versierter sicher leicht finden.

Im AG lassen sich nur DB's löschen, FC's meiner Meinung nach nicht, dann wärs ja einfach... FC setzt ein Bit und verabschiedet sich vom Speicher....lol


----------



## Gini (5 September 2009)

L1 auf +24V, L2 auf -24V. Das ganze abgesichert mit 25A-Sicherung verhilft mit Sicherheit zum löschen aller FC's. Gleichzeitig wohl auch sämtlicher EA-Karten. Und die Schuld ist beim Schaltschrankbauer abzuwälzen. Mit einem Schütz irgendwann dazuschalten. Pfui, was für Gedanken  "Was hat denn unser Schaltschrankfranz da für einen Verdrahtungsfehler gehabt, ojeoje". *ROFL*

Aber mal im Ernst. Ich würde mich als Programmierer/in niemals auf so eine Sache einlassen. Da sollten lieber andere Köpfe im Betrieb rollen.

Wie einige Vorredner schon schrieben, ist das mit Sicherheit nicht der richtige Weg, dass das letzte Glied in der Kette (wir am PG die die Anlage in Betrieb nehmen) so eine Sache übernehmen soll. Ich würde mich definitiv weigern, sollte mich desbezüglich mal jemand fragen.

Ich habe auch schon desöfteren meinen Cheffe vor einigen Kunden "gewarnt", nachdem ich diese Leute während Inbetriebnahmen kennengelernt habe. Aber wie das nun mal so ist. Die wollen ja halt nicht hören. Wie gesagt, ist ja auch nicht meine Aufgabe.

OK, nehmen wir halt L2 und L3 

Greetings,

Iris


----------



## com (5 September 2009)

Hallo,


mir ist noch etwas eingefallen.
1. Schön wärs, wenn die Anlage am I-Net hängt, dann kann man ja vieles einfacher und klarer machen. Nicht bezahlt, Anlage abgeschaltet.

2. Ich würde das Abschalten der SPS in mehreren Stufen machen.
Stufe 1: die SPS geht jede Stunde oder heufiger in STOP. Nach einem Neustart wird aber alles wieder ok. Der Kunde meldet sich dann mit Beschwerden. Es wird Gespräche geben...
Stufe 2: die SPS geht ständig in STOP (  noch heufiger). usw. Das kann man dann so gestalten, dass diese Stufen auch der Kunde selbst abschalten kann. (IO oder AG wie auch immer). 
Stufe 3: alle vorherigen Vorschläge der Kollegen (SPS löscht MC usw....) komplettes Ausscheiden 

Gruß
com


----------



## borromeus (5 September 2009)

@Com:
da musst Du nur aufpassen dass das Programm nicht länger wird als das Programm was du eigentlich bezahlt haben willst.

Und dieses Programm unkenntlich zu machen, gegen Deine Eingriffe halte ich für sehr schwer... 

Aber letzlich kommt es auf den Vertrag an.... Hat der Kunde eine Demoversion gekauft ist es OK, wenn nicht wirst Du aufgrund Deiner "Absicht" (mehr als grobe Fahrlässigkeit) alle Produktionsausfälle bezahlen müssen. Vielleicht sind die Zahlungsbedingungen aber auch anders, wer weiss? Bezahlung der Software nach Nutzung der Anlage.

Welche Mitteln zulässig sind, hängt nur vom Vertrag ab, der üblicherweise zB so ausschaut:

x % Anzahlung
y % nach Lieferung
z % nach Übergabe der Schlußdoku

Wenn der Programmierer bei einem Maschinenbauer arbeitet tritt die Software ohnehin weiter in der Hintergrund, weil ja an der Maschine noch Restarbeiten zu machen sein werden.

Will man o.g. Spiele spielen muss das vorher im Vertrag stehen.....
Wenn ich eine Demoversion vom Web runterlade ist ja auch klar dass die zB nach 1h nicht mehr funktioniert.... bezahlen..... geht wieder (aber da habe ich vorher bei den Nutzungsbedingungen "Verstanden" angeklickt).

Aber in diesem Fall: Endunde zahlt dem Kunden nicht.... bitteschön, dass ist eigentlich gar kein Problem: Kunde soll schreiben was die Steuerung ohne Bügel am Eingang machen soll, den Rest soll er sich mit dem Endkunden ausmachen..... aber dann würde von meiner Firma keiner mehr in das Werksgelände des Endkunden gehen. 

lG
Karl


----------



## hausenm (5 September 2009)

Naja ein heikles Thema und zB. im Iran verstehen die Leute diese Art von "Humor" nur sehr bedingt . Wir hatten einen Fall in GUS 8 Anlagen ohne jede Beanstandung, sowohl technisch als auch kaufmännisch. Nur dann hatte der Kunde die Meinung uns etwas "Rabatt" abzuziehen (nicht bezahlen der ausstehenden Raten). Unsere Lösung: bei einer Anlage den Rückwandbus kurzschließen. SPS läuft nicht mehr und kein OB hilft da. Ausgelöst über eine umgebaute Dummygruppe. Nun wir haben das einmal gemacht und der Kunde hat den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl verstanden. War dann nicht mehr nötig , es gibt ja Originalbaugruppen.
Im Nahen Osten ist das alles etwas anders, Stichwort Ehre und so.
Würde ich nur im äußersten Notfall wieder machen.
Gruß


----------



## borromeus (5 September 2009)

hausenm schrieb:


> Naja ein heikles Thema und zB. im Iran verstehen die Leute diese Art von "Humor" nur sehr bedingt . Wir hatten einen Fall in GUS 8 Anlagen ohne jede Beanstandung, sowohl technisch als auch kaufmännisch. Nur dann hatte der Kunde die Meinung uns etwas "Rabatt" abzuziehen (nicht bezahlen der ausstehenden Raten). Unsere Lösung: bei einer Anlage den Rückwandbus kurzschließen. SPS läuft nicht mehr und kein OB hilft da. Ausgelöst über eine umgebaute Dummygruppe. Nun wir haben das einmal gemacht und der Kunde hat den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl verstanden. War dann nicht mehr nötig , es gibt ja Originalbaugruppen.
> Im Nahen Osten ist das alles etwas anders, Stichwort Ehre und so.
> Würde ich nur im äußersten Notfall wieder machen.
> Gruß


 
Naja und wie ist der "Stecker" der Dummybaugruppe aus dem Land gekommen?
:shock:


----------



## hausenm (5 September 2009)

@borromeus
welcher Stecker, ausgelöst wurde der ganze "Zauber" übereinen Timer. In der BG wurde der Bus kurzgeschlossen, der "reset" war ein Austausch der BG


----------



## OHGN (5 September 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also lieber *Question_mark*,
wenn ein paar zufällig falsch gesetzte SPS- Ausgänge gleich einen Maschinenbediener töten können (würden), ist bei der Planung dieser Anlage grundsätzlich
etwas schiefgelaufen.:icon_twisted:
Wer hier nicht alle 'Latten am Zaun' hat ist der, welcher die Maschine hardwaremäßig so konzipiert hat, dass willkürliches Setzen der SPS-Ausgänge zum Tode des Maschinenbedieners führen kann.:sb2:

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich diese ganzen 'Gutmenschen' in dieser Runde hier nicht, die darauf pochen, dass auch dem unseriösesten Kunden eine funktionierend Anlage geliefert werden muss (auch wenn er Diese nicht bezahlen will), aber jegliche Gegenmaßnahmen zum eigenen Schutz der Lieferfirmen als falsch und kriminell hingestellt werden.


----------



## Question_mark (5 September 2009)

*Wir fangen hier am falschen Ende an*

Hallo,



			
				OHGN schrieb:
			
		

> aber jegliche Gegenmaßnahmen zum eigenen Schutz der Lieferfirmen als falsch und kriminell hingestellt werden



Und das ist das Problem : Wenn Du da oben schreibst *jegliche Gegenmaßnahmen* heisst das eben, Du befürwortest auch illegale oder gesundheitsgefährende Gegenmaßnahmen ...

Ich verurteile einfach, dass durch blauäugige Vertragsverhandlung oder unzureichende Projektabsicherung (zb. durch Hermes-Versicherung) im Vorfeld überhaupt solche Situationen entstehen können. Das Risiko bei der Lieferung in solche Länder ist doch vorher bekannt  

Und unter diesem Gesichtspunkt finde ich die Diskussion über äusserst fragwürdige "Schutzmaßnahmen" hier irgendwie sowas von daneben. Wenn diese Schutzmaßnahmen gegen nichtzahlende Kunden hier schon das Thema sind, so sollten wir uns zuerst mal über legale Maßnahmen unterhalten. 



			
				OHGN schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ein paar zufällig falsch gesetzte SPS- Ausgänge



Diese sind nicht zufällig, sondern mit Intention gesetzt worden...
Dadurch können auch vorher als nicht sicherheitsrelevant betrachtete Anlagenteile kritisch werden. Und selbst wenn im Vorfeld bei der Gefahrenanalyse ein Fehler gemacht wurde, hat die Aktion mit dem rotierenden AD 0 u.U. Gesundheit oder das Leben eines Menschen gefährdet. Wenn Du dann damit Leben willst und kannst, ist nicht wirklich mein Problem  

Und ich bin mit Sicherheit alles andere als ein 'Gutmensch', aber wenn ich in einem Bereich, in dem ich für die Gesundheit und das Leben von Menschen (und erst sekundär auch Sachschäden betrachte) verantwortlich bin, dann sehe ich einfach meine Verantwortung dafür und handele entsprechend ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## OHGN (5 September 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Und das ist das Problem : Wenn Du da oben schreibst *jegliche Gegenmaßnahmen* heisst das eben, Du befürwortest auch illegale oder gesundheitsgefährende Gegenmaßnahmen ...


Nein, das interpretierst Du mir jetzt in meine Aussage hinein!



Question_mark schrieb:


> Ich verurteile einfach, dass durch blauäugige Vertragsverhandlung oder unzureichende Projektabsicherung (zb. durch Hermes-Versicherung) im Vorfeld überhaupt solche Situationen entstehen können. Das Risiko bei der Lieferung in solche Länder ist doch vorher bekannt


Es geht mir nicht um Lieferungen in *'diese'* Länder, vorsorgliche Schutzmaßnahmen haben sich auch schon (und für unseren Betrieb ausschließlich) in unserem eigenen gelobten Lande als nützlich erwiesen.

Die unerwartete Pleite eines 'Generalauftragnehmers', dessen Subunternehmen wir  waren, hat so einigen beteiligten Firmen hohe Verluste eingebracht. 
Heizungsbauern, Malerfirmen, Maurerfirmen usw. .....

Für uns wurde aber erstaunlicherweise noch eine Lösung zur Begleichung der offenen Rechnungen gefunden....
Grund war Der, dass die Anlage zu diesem Zeitpunkt unsererseits noch nicht lief (wir zwar schon alles geliefert, die Software aber noch nicht installiert hatten).

Um die anderen Firmen, wie Maler, Maurer, usw. hat sich keine Sau interessiert, die hatten ja auch nichts mehr inpetto.

Ich bin mir wohl bewusst, dass wir in Bezug auf dieses Thema keinen gemeinsamen Nenner finden werden.
Aber eines ist für mich ganz klar:
Nichtzahlenden Kunden werde ich jederzeit mit den mir zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln versuchen das Handwerk zu legen und hierbei auch irgendwelche rechtliche Verfahren in Bezug auf die Insolvenz eines GU mit technischen Mitteln zu unserem Gunsten beeinflussen.
Gefährdungen an Leib und Leben von Menschen, sowie Sachschaden an Anlagenteilen schließe ich dabei aus.
Da ich eine Anlage/Maschine mit der größtmöglichen Sicherheit für die Bediener  programmiere,  ist es für mich  ebenso  kein  Problem 'gewollte' Programmfehler mit eben den gleichen Sicherheitsstandards  zu implementieren.

.


----------



## Question_mark (5 September 2009)

*Deine Aussage, nicht meine Interpretation*

Hallo,



			
				OHGN schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, das interpretierst Du mir jetzt in meine Aussage hinein!



Das ist keine Interpretation Deiner Aussage meinerseits, sondern letztendlich Deine eigene Aussage. Der Begriff "Jegliche Gegenmaßnahme" ist von Dir vorgelegt worden ...  Und wohl ziemlich eindeutig und bedarf keiner weiteren Interpretation.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## OHGN (5 September 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das ist keine Interpretation Deiner Aussage meinerseits, sondern letztendlich Deine eigene Aussage. Der Begriff "Jegliche Gegenmaßnahme" ist von Dir vorgelegt worden ...  Und wohl ziemlich eindeutig und bedarf keiner weiteren Interpretation.
> 
> ...


Wenn Du doch wenigstens der deutschen Sprache mächtig wärest!


OHGN schrieb:


> ....
> Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich diese ganzen 'Gutmenschen' in dieser Runde hier nicht, die darauf pochen, dass auch dem unseriösesten Kunden eine funktionierend Anlage geliefert werden muss (auch wenn er Diese nicht bezahlen will), aber jegliche Gegenmaßnahmen zum eigenen Schutz der Lieferfirmen als falsch und kriminell hingestellt werden.


Ich habe hiermit doch zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass *jede* (wie auch immer geartete Art der Gegenmaßnahme und mag sie auch noch so harmlos sein)
von den 'Gutmenschen' als falsch und kriminell hingestellt wird.

So wie von Dir interpretiert hätte ich ja schreiben müssen:


> jegliche Gegenmaßnahmen zum eigenen Schutz der Lieferfirmen müssen angewendet werden


Also ehrlich, lieber Question_mark  (und das sage ich nicht gerne), bevor Du hier irgendwelches weitere großkotziges Zeugs  im Forum zum Besten gibst, solltest Du Dich  etwas mit der deutschen Grammatik befassen....:evil:
.


----------



## borromeus (6 September 2009)

OHGN schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich diese ganzen 'Gutmenschen' in dieser Runde hier nicht, die darauf pochen, dass auch dem unseriösesten Kunden eine funktionierend Anlage geliefert werden muss (auch wenn er Diese nicht bezahlen will), aber jegliche Gegenmaßnahmen zum eigenen Schutz der Lieferfirmen als falsch und kriminell hingestellt werden.


 
1. Woran erkennst Du einen unseriösen Kunden, und warum wurde nichts unternommen zum Zeitpunkt des Erkennens der Unseriosität? 

2. das "er", der Kunde nicht bezahlt, ist eine Vermutung, die zu dem Zeitpunkt ja noch nicht gegeben ist. Hier wird dunkel im Raum herumgetappt. Hat er eine Teilrechnung bereits nicht bezahlt wird hoffentlich nicht weitergeliefert, siehe "3.". Dann stellt sich die Frage nicht.

3. Nochmals, entscheidend für "Massnahmen" ist der jeweilige Vertrag.

4. Programmierte Deaktivierungen von Anlagenfunktionen wie oben beschrieben sind vorsätzliche Handlungen, die vor Gericht für den Handelnden immer mit Verurteilungen ausgehen werden, wenn zwischenzeitlich kein anderes Schriftstück dies ankündigt (der Kunde hat dies ja nehme ich an nicht bestellt). Und komm bitte nicht mit der Geschichte vom Iran oder GUS, weil es ist egal ob die Anlage in Bayern oder Teheran steht.

5. Von rotierenden AD0 will ich gar nicht sprechen, weil dadurch zumindest schwere Schäden an Anlagen verursacht werden können, ein einfacher "Stop" erscheint da vernünftiger, ansonsten: Schaden absichtlich herbeigeführt oder zumindest grob fahrlässig gehandelt. Im übrigen kann man auch in einer F-Steuerung Ausgänge rotieren lassen, damit fallen Deine o.g. Begründungen ins Wasser, hat mit hardwareplanung nichts zu tun.

6. Der Beginn des Threads handelt von einem Kundenwunsch gegenüber seinem Endkunden. Fällt unter Pkt 4- eine change order- also ein "wie auch immer"- programmierter Stop wird OK sein. Da wird vermutlich nichts kaputt gehen.

7. Wo siehst Du den Unterschied zwischen dem Auftrag eines Unternehmens an seinen Mitarbeiter: "programmier was rein, damit es abschaltet wenn er nicht zahlt" und "geh dorthin und mach was kaputt wenn er nicht zahlt".

Soll heissen: unterschwellige Aufmunterungen und Legitimation zur Sabotage sind meines Erachtens nicht wirklich angebracht.

lG
Karl


----------



## Krumnix (6 September 2009)

Also, um es bei diesem Projekt auf den Punkt zu bringen.
Irgendwie haben nicht alle genau gelesen 

1. Wir sind nur das Ingenier-Büro, bei dem das Programm bestellt wurde.
2. Wir machen die IBN bei dem Kunden in D in seiner Halle.
3. Keiner meiner Firma geht mit ins Ausland (-> Maschine ist so entwickelt
elektrisch und ads Programm, das alles Steckbar ist mit Überwachung, was
fehlt und in einem Sonderbild im HMI kann der Schlosser Signale prüfen,
wenn nix funktioniert und uns dann anrufen und das durchgeben)
4. Baut unser Kunde Maschinen und Anlagen, die in unserer "zivilisierten" Welt
keine Verwendung mehr finden. Deswegen ist er verpflichtet, diese Maschinen
ins Ausland zu liefern. Iran, Südafrika, Indien, was auch immer. 
Unser Kunde kann also jetzt nicht einfach sein komplettes Produktionsfeld
ändern, nur weil in diesen Länder die Rechte der EU oder von D denen
scheiß egal sind. 
Es gibt auch gute Kunden in solchen Länder. Alle Anlagen, die nach Südamerika
geliefert wurden, wurden bis jetzt auch alle bezahlt. 
5. Der Maschinenhersteller bezahlt uns immer sehr pünktlich und der Chef ist
ein sehr fairer Chef. Wenn mal eine Maschine den Auslieferungszeitpunkt 
nicht schafft, weil die Elektriker von uns oder der Programmierer pennt, 
läuft alles noch sehr fair und nett ab.
Solche Firmen und Arbeitsklimas findet man fast nirgends mehr. Warum soll
solch eine Firma wegen solchen Arschlöchern von Endkunden in den Ruin gehen.
6. Die Maschienenfirma hat das Programm mit dieser Funktion bei uns 
bestellt. Es ist also in der Hinsicht für meine Firma eine offizielle Bestellung.
Was dann mit dem Programm gemacht wird, ist in der Hinsicht absolut egal....

Persönlich: Ja, ich finde die Bestellung sehr sinnvoll und gut. Anders ist mit 
denen einfach nicht zu reden. Wenn ich schön lese im Netz, das gut 65% 
aller Projekte von indischen oder chinesischen Firmen nie bezahlt werden,
sollen sie doch in ihrem Dreck weiter Hausen. 
Diese Moral, die sich in diesen Länder entwickelt, oder schon immer da war
bricht guten und erfolgreichen Firmen das Knick, obwohl das nicht sein muss.
Und da sehe ich es vollkommen in Ordnung, das ich solche Möglichkeiten
ausschöpfen kann.
Weil wenn das deutsche Recht auf Bezahlung bei denen nix zu sagen hat, 
so hat das z.B. iranische Recht auf Manipulation in Deutschland nix zu sagen.
Basta!!!
Nur muss man halt das ganze so aufbauen, das die Mitarbeiter unseres Kunden
noch rechtzeitig das Land verlassen können, bevor sowas aktiviert wird.


----------



## Ralle (6 September 2009)

@Krumnix

Insofern und unter diesen besonderen Umständen, kann man durchaus mal über besondere Maßnahmen nachdenken. Innerhalb der EU/USA/Kanada würde ich das tatsächlich auch keinem empfehlen. 

Ansonsten würde mich so oder so, also unabhängig von der Problematik, mal interessieren, wie lange eine Speicherkarte durchhält, die jeden Zyklus beschrieben wird. Und vor Allem, "Was passiert genau, wenn dann wirklich Speicherfehler auftreten?". Ist die Karte dann noch auslesbar? 

PS: Habt ihr die SPS eigentlich durch ein Paßwort gesichert?


----------



## Question_mark (6 September 2009)

*Noch nicht kapiert ???*

Hallo,



			
				OHGN schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe hiermit doch zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass jede (wie auch immer geartete Art der Gegenmaßnahme und mag sie auch noch so harmlos sein) von den 'Gutmenschen' als falsch und kriminell hingestellt wird.



Und genau da liegt Dein Irrtum ...
Du als der allmächtige und unfehlbare Beherrscher der deutschen Sprache hast anscheinend bisher nicht gerafft, das ich hier meinen Standpunkt schon mal geäussert habe :



			
				Question_mark schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verurteile einfach, dass durch blauäugige Vertragsverhandlung oder unzureichende Projektabsicherung (zb. durch Hermes-Versicherung) im Vorfeld überhaupt solche Situationen entstehen können. Das Risiko bei der Lieferung in solche Länder ist doch vorher bekannt



Und ein Risiko kann natürlich auch bei Lieferungen "in deutsche Lande" auftreten, aber wozu gibt es Wirtschaftsauskunftsysteme wie Schufa und Creditreform ?
Also es geht erstmal darum, sich darüber auszutauschen wie sich solche Situationen im Vorfeld vermeiden lassen. Dann kann man auch solche rechtliche fragwürdigen, nachträgliche "Strafaktionen" vermeiden. Wie ich schon an anderer Stelle bemerkt habe, wir zäumen hier das Pferd vom Schwanz auf, und das wird auch durch persönliche Angriffe nicht besser oder richtiger...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## erzteufele (7 September 2009)

hey Jungs, schonmal beachtet das hinter meinem Satz der hier fast zum Prügelfest wird ein SMILY steht ?! das sollte einfach nur als Scherz verstanden werden... und ihr dreht hier einen Wolf drauß.

Ihr könnt es auch Jugendlichen leichtsinn nennen ich bin "erst" 23 und ihr die sich darüber so "Aufregen" wahrscheinlich schon ein paar Jährchen älter 


Grüße erzi


----------



## Proxy (7 September 2009)

Also ich finde es äußerst problematisch das man die Ausgänge einfach setzen will. Wenn du sowas macht kann jemanden etwas passieren, egal ob du das beste sicherheitskonzept besitzt oder nicht. Davon würde ich eh abraten.

Wenn ich als Kunde mitbekomme das einen Anlage nicht mehr läuft dann stelle ich die Restzahlung sowieso ein da ich sonst gar kein Druckmittel mehr habe. Ich finde auch das ist sein gutes Recht. Also programmiert es richtig und lasst diese Problematik die Kaufleute regeln, dafür werden die auch bezahlt nicht wie Programmierer.


----------



## Question_mark (7 September 2009)

*Ein heikles Thema eben ...*

Hallo,



			
				erzteufele schrieb:
			
		

> der hier fast zum Prügelfest wird ein SMILY steht ?!



Na, ein Prügelfest ist das noch lange nicht. Auch wenn ich den Smilie schon gesehen habe, gibt es mit Sicherheit Leute die auch ensthaft auf den Gedanken kommen, sowas zu machen (also das mit dem rotierenden AD).

Mittlerweile ist aus dem Thema "SPS gewollt abstürzen lassen" eher eine Grundsatzdiskussion geworden. Wobei ich die Auffassung vertrete, dass dieses Ausfallrisiko von Restzahlungen eben schon im Vorfeld betrachtet werden muss und nicht erst wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist.

Wenn man gezungen wird, über Manipulationen an der SPS nachzudenken, ist eben schon zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt etwas schief gelaufen. 

Und da ich eben nicht beurteilen kann, welche Manipulationen strafrechtlich oder zivilrechtlich von Belang sind, rate ich davon ab. Noch schwieriger wird es, wenn die Vertragspartner in Ländern mit unterschiedlicher Rechtssprechung sitzen. Und wer von den Befürwortern dieser Manipulationen kann schon beurteilen, inwieweit er sich da auf dünnes Eis begibt ?

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## simon.s (7 September 2009)

zb. im Vertrag festgelegt:

x% bezahlt = x% Maschinenleistung....


----------



## erzteufele (7 September 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Und da ich eben nicht beurteilen kann, welche Manipulationen strafrechtlich oder zivilrechtlich von Belang sind, rate ich davon ab. Noch schwieriger wird es, wenn die Vertragspartner in Ländern mit unterschiedlicher Rechtssprechung sitzen. Und wer von den Befürwortern dieser Manipulationen kann schon beurteilen, inwieweit er sich da auf dünnes Eis begibt ?



Ich bin auch der Meinung das es einfach nicht zu den Aufgaben eines Programmierers gehört quasi das Geld einzutreiben. Mitlerweile steht man ja noch den Neuen Maschinenrichtlinien selbst als Programmierer schon mit einem Bein im Knast...

grüßel erzi


----------



## TobiasA (7 September 2009)

Wieso tauscht ihr nicht die MMC zum Schluß aus?
Oder löscht von einem FU die Parameter (nur Achtung, was macht der bei Werkseinstellung?)?
Oder löscht irgendwelche internen Daten? Gerade wenn z.B. bei Positionierachsen die Parameter weg sind, kriegt die nur der Hersteller wieder ans Laufen.
Wer gut ist, wird diese Sperren immer finden- es sei denn, wichtige Daten sind auf einmal weg. Ein Einstellblatt zu faxen, ist ja das geringste Problem.

Aber davon ab, mit solchen "Sperren" begibt man sich in allen Nationen auf rechtlich sehr dünnes Eis. In der EU selbst ist es -leider leider- so, dass auch einem Kunden, der nicht bezahlt, eine funktionierende Anlage geliefert werden muss. Als letzte Instanz bleibt der Eigentumsvorbehalt- notfalls holt man die ganze Kiste wieder ab. Ich persönlich finde das auch eine Sauerei. Rechtlich ist es aber so, dass man als Hersteller in dem Punkt immer der Blöde ist.
Aber: Wir sind ja hier nicht in der EU, und in China und Indien ist die Zahlungsmoral wirklich unter aller Sau. Bevor meine Firma pleite geht, würde ich- als letzten Notanker- sowas in dem Fall wohl auch machen.

Letztendlich ist das immer die ganz allerletzte Lösung, wenn sonst alles in die Hose gegangen ist.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## Paule (8 September 2009)

TobiasA schrieb:


> Wieso tauscht ihr nicht die MMC zum Schluß aus?
> Oder löscht von einem FU die Parameter (nur Achtung, was macht der bei Werkseinstellung?)?
> Oder löscht irgendwelche internen Daten? Gerade wenn z.B. bei Positionierachsen die Parameter weg sind, kriegt die nur der Hersteller wieder ans Laufen.


Ich habe jetzt auch nicht alle Beiträge gelesen, aber es ging darum das sich der Monteur zum Zeitpunkt des Absturzes wieder Zuhause in Sicherheit befinden sollte.
Ich kenne solche Probleme zum Glück nicht, aber das mit der defekten MMC Karte hört sich gut an.
Man kann alles auf einen Materialfehler schieben ohne ein mutwillige Zerstörung herbei gerufen zu haben. 
Es ist zwar schlimm, wenn der Programmierer der die Anlage zum laufen bringen soll, sie zum stoppen zwingen muss, aber der Chef legt ja schließlich das Pflichtenheft vor.


----------



## erzteufele (8 September 2009)

es gibt hier in den letzen beiträgen darum das ICH mich als Programmierer selbst Strafbar mache auch wenn es mein Cheffe verlangt... 

Oder Springste auch ausem Fenster wenn´s Cheffe sagt? aber dann Freiwillig hinter Schwedischen Gardinen hocken wollen 

da mein Chef keine ahnung vom Programmieren hat und er würde sowas vorschlagen zu machen kann ich ihm sagen, sowas geht nicht


----------

